# Smokin' in California



## LOW_IN_SLO (Aug 5, 2018)

Hey everyone! Just doing the initial post thing here. Been smoking for a while relative to my age. Learned the difference between grilling and BBQ somewhere between college and the age of 25. I do hot smoke, cold smoke, low and slow, grill and am big on experimenting with different methods/materials/procedures to find that perfect taste and texture. Also grow and make my rubs from scratch having the great growing climate where I'm at. Regularly do chicken, pork butt, brisket, all types of ribs, salmon (cold and hot), bacon (cold and hot), and much more. Have frequented this site in the past for this or that and would like to thank everyone for contributing their ideas. Looking into building my own smoker and thought it was time to participate so here I am. Some pics of recent smokes/cooks...

Pork Butts








Brisket 






Couple more pics to come after they upload from my phone onto the computer! Cheers!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 5, 2018)

LOW_IN_SLO said:


> Hey everyone! Just doing the initial post thing here. Been smoking for a while relative to my age. Learned the difference between grilling and BBQ somewhere between college and the age of 25. I do hot smoke, cold smoke, low and slow, grill and am big on experimenting with different methods/materials/procedures to find that perfect taste and texture. Also grow and make my rubs from scratch having the great growing climate where I'm at. Regularly do chicken, pork butt, brisket, all types of ribs, salmon (cold and hot), bacon (cold and hot), and much more. Have frequented this site in the past for this or that and would like to thank everyone for contributing their ideas. Looking into building my own smoker and thought it was time to participate so here I am. Some pics of recent smokes/cooks...
> 
> Pork Butts
> 
> ...


Welcome! Those are some great looking cooks! I’m sure there are many more to come!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 5, 2018)

Welcome from the inland empire. Nice to have you here and participating.

George


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 6, 2018)

Welcome to the site, nice looking cooks.

Chris


----------



## SmokinLogs (Aug 6, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana! Those pics look great, very nice bark!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 6, 2018)

Great looking smokes! Welcome to SMF!


----------



## kit s (Aug 6, 2018)

Welcome....hope to see more of your cooks, and well maybe some of those recipes that you like.
Looks like good stuff you just posted.
kit


----------



## kruizer (Aug 9, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------

